# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turqi, 19 vjeqarja torturohet per vdekje

## Takuli

Ja se qfar ndodh ne nje shtet Musliman:

Nga Top-Channell.tv  dt.12.06.09


Turqi, refuzon martesen, torturohet per vdekje


Ne Turqi, nje vajze 19 vjecare qe refuzonte te martohej me nje burre eshte rrembyer nga familjaret e ketij te fundit, te cilet e kane torturuar dhe i kane marre jeten pasi e kane goditur me shkopinj druri. 
Perpara se ta vrisnin, duke e goditur ne koke, ata i kane kthyer 19 vjecares krahet dhe kembet. 

Ngjarja e rende ka ndodhur ne Afion dhe tre autoret e krimit jane arrestuar nga policia. Ne Turqi, nje grua ne tre eshte viktime e dhunes ne familje.

http://www.top-channel.tv/new/artikull.php?id=154278

Ps.
Kjo eshte feja muslimane dhe tradita Turke, ne shqiptaret duhet te jem krenar qe po ecim ne Evrop duke e lër atë traditë turke qe na e la gjat sundimit 500 vjet  :i ngrysur:

----------


## strange

Gjithçka qe ndodh e mire eshte evropiane, e ajo keqja eshte Myslimane dhe e prapambetur. 

o Traktor, kur do ta nxjerrësh atë idiotësi qe ke brenda dhe ti lexosh ngjarjet ashtu si janë e jo me një sy tjetër?


*Para se kjo teme te kaloje ne një faze tjetër lus moderatorin qe te përmirësoj shkrimin e këtij lart.*

----------


## Linda5

*Ne çdo fe ka njerez te mir dhe te keqinj ..qe kshtu mos i pergjithso te gjithe njerzit  ti hapsi i temes...ke Turq qe jan njerez shum te mire dhe te respektuar...po kjo esht e keqja jon ,nuk shikojm njiher veten dhe pastaj te flasim per te tjeret*

----------


## Skyfteri

> Ja se qfar ndodh ne nje shtet Musliman:
> 
> Nga Top-Channell.tv  dt.12.06.09
> 
> 
> Turqi, refuzon martesen, torturohet per vdekje
> 
> 
> Ne Turqi, nje vajze 19 vjecare qe refuzonte te martohej me nje burre eshte rrembyer nga familjaret e ketij te fundit, te cilet e kane torturuar dhe i kane marre jeten pasi e kane goditur me shkopinj druri. 
> ...


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::


Besoi ne Zot , dhe  vetem atij i frigohem , mirepo jejhosisht urrej qdo besim i cili cungon lirit e njerzve , icili kufizon lirin e shprejes,jetes dhe knaqesive ...
zoti kurre nuk zungon lirit e njeriut

----------


## Mr Zeid

> Ja se qfar ndodh ne nje shtet Musliman:
> 
> Nga Top-Channell.tv  dt.12.06.09
> 
> 
> Turqi, refuzon martesen, torturohet per vdekje
> 
> 
> Ne Turqi, nje vajze 19 vjecare qe refuzonte te martohej me nje burre eshte rrembyer nga familjaret e ketij te fundit, te cilet e kane torturuar dhe i kane marre jeten pasi e kane goditur me shkopinj druri. 
> ...


trankull mos u mundo ti japesh ngjyrat ashtu si te intereson ty shkrimit.
Kjo ngarje ska te bej me fene, sepse ne Islam eshte e ndaluar ta martosh nje vajze pa pelqimin e saj, dhe jo me ta torturosh.

kjo eshte nje ngjarje qe mund te ndodhi kudo

----------


## Apollyon

Na plasi fort se ca ndodh ne turqi.

----------


## B.C.B

> Ja se qfar ndodh ne nje shtet Musliman:
> 
> Nga Top-Channell.tv  dt.12.06.09
> 
> 
> Turqi, refuzon martesen, torturohet per vdekje
> 
> 
> Ne Turqi, nje vajze 19 vjecare qe refuzonte te martohej me nje burre eshte rrembyer nga familjaret e ketij te fundit, te cilet e kane torturuar dhe i kane marre jeten pasi e kane goditur me shkopinj druri. 
> ...


pse po fol palidhje?pse perzin fene me raste qe skan tbejne me fene?

kjo i bie sikur te thuash,disa prifterinj abuzojn seksualisht me te mitur,dhe jaa feja katolike,ose sikur te torturosh te varur nga droga ne manastir(rast ne serbi).
PAPAK.a te thuhet JA FEJA KATOLIKE?jo nuk thuhet se kto raste ndodhin.perveq qe je krenar qe ec kah evropa,duhet te jesh krenar edhe qe nuk eshte enver hoxha gjall se aj as xhami as kish nuk t`ka lon.vremqi niher

----------


## Elonaa

Ku jan kta myslimanet e forumit?si e shpjegojne kete fakt?! :djall i fshehur:

----------


## strange

> Ku jan kta myslimanet e forumit?si e shpjegojne kete fakt?!


Ja këtu jemi, çfarë te te shpjegojmë na e thuaj se jemi te gatshëm?

----------


## diita

Me thuaj more TAKULI sa perpara jemi ne shqipetaret?!!
Je gabim ore ose nuk je ne dijeni se cfare ndodh ne Shqiperi. Une nuk jetoj aty por informohem nga i njeti burim ku e ke mare ti kete informacion.
Sa e sa burra kane vrare me arme zjarri, ua kane coptuar gjymtyret me sopate grave te tyre etj etj e ti ketu me shet mend per shqiptaret .. 
Po me thuaj valle ato muslimane kane qene apo te fese tjeter.

Nese sjell ne informacion paraqite si duhet e jo menyra se si po e ben ti.
Te te them nje shembull une ty, ai austriaku qe kishte 7 ( nuk e di sakte me numer) femije me bijen e tije, ishte musliman ai??!!
Pres pergjigje!

----------


## strange

Po ngadalë o dita se ai nuk ishte mysliman, ai i mire ishte / është ne burg.

----------


## diita

> Po ngadalë o dita se ai nuk ishte mysliman, ai i mire ishte / është ne burg.


E di qe eshte ne burg. Po doja tja spjegoj se kur zbulua si rast, asnje nuk e gjykoi ne baze te fese qe i takonte por per ate qe beri!

Por, edhe me cudit menyra se si tregon sikur me jetu ne hene edhe ska lidhje cka ndodh ne shqiperi lol

----------


## strange

Jo jo lidhje ka mire por ne shqiptaret nuk shikojm veten. Edhe pastaj e kam then disa here nuk merremi me problemin, por me problemet rreth ati problemit. 
Ky vjen do me na tregu dicka, the ende pa na tregu cka ka ndodh ne Turqi shkruan për fe njehere dhe pastaj fillon.

----------


## Elonaa

> Ja këtu jemi, çfarë te te shpjegojmë na e thuaj se jemi te gatshëm?





Kte: Ne Turqi, nje grua ne tre eshte viktime e dhunes ne familje.

----------


## strange

> Kte: Ne Turqi, nje grua ne tre eshte viktime e dhunes ne familje.


Aha, ketë? 




> Ne Turqi, nje vajze 19 vjecare qe refuzonte te martohej me nje burre eshte rrembyer nga familjaret e ketij te fundit, te cilet e kane torturuar dhe i kane marre jeten pasi e kane goditur me shkopinj druri.
> 
> Perpara se ta vrisnin, duke e goditur ne koke, ata i kane kthyer 19 vjecares krahet dhe kembet.
> 
> Ngjarja e rende ka ndodhur ne Afion dhe tre autoret e krimit jane arrestuar nga policia. Ne Turqi, nje grua ne tre eshte viktime e dhunes ne familje.


Këtu s'po lexoj asgjë qe ka te beje me myslimanet. Ke fakte ti qe ka ndodh ne një familje myslimane?

----------


## Elonaa

> Aha, ketë? 
> 
> 
> 
> Këtu s'po lexoj asgjë qe ka te beje me myslimanet. Ke fakte ti qe ka ndodh ne një familje myslimane?



E rendesishme eshte qe ti je kundra ktyre veprimeve.Kot je pergjigj.duhet te kishin ardhur ata qe i quajne trimerira kto veprime.

----------


## strange

> E rendesishme eshte qe ti je kundra ktyre veprimeve.Kot je pergjigj.duhet te kishin ardhur ata qe i quajne trimerira kto veprime.


Dhe te parëndësishme janë shkrimet tua qe kan qellim ofendues. Ndoshta ti i quash trimëresha ato gra qe i shesin fëmijëve droge, ato gra qe len fëmijët për një burrë tjetër, ato burra qe përdhunojnë vajzat e tyre por unë jo.

----------


## Elonaa

> Dhe te parëndësishme janë shkrimet tua qe kan qellim ofendues. Ndoshta ti i quash trimëresha ato gra qe i shesin fëmijëve droge, ato gra qe len fëmijët për një burrë tjetër, ato burra qe përdhunojnë vajzat e tyre por unë jo.



Ku i kam thene kto gjera une?
Di shqipt ti zoteri????
Per ate gocen qe shiti drog thashe thjesht mos u cudisni dhe mos e perbuzni se nga halli e ka ber dhe Italianeve ja u ka shit su be qameti..Se ne shqiperi e kosove jane te gjithe pronare dyqaneshe e kompanish , drogaxhinjte.Te dhashe ca japin lajmet jo ca pelqej une.Mos i ngaterro gjerrat.S'kam fol per vete asnje resht mysliman i nderruar.

----------


## Enii

Histori e trishtueshme  :i ngrysur: 
Me thene te drejten kam qene ne Turqi per pushime , cfare me ka bere pershtypje ishte se jan vertete ashtu sic e kane emrin ANADOLLAKE

----------


## Apollyon

> Me thene te drejten kam qene ne Turqi per pushime , cfare me ka bere pershtypje ishte se jan vertete ashtu sic e kane emrin ANADOLLAKE


lol Enii ..

Ka edhe turq te mire.....



vijon...









 :pa dhembe:

----------

